# To My Friends



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I know it may seem self-important to make a thread all about myself but I have made many good friends in the short time I have been here. I value everyone here as I learn so much from all of you.

I would like to let the users the I have become friends with know that I am ill. I will have to go into hospital and will not have easy access to the internet. I will have my ipad but I am finding it hard to use just now. I hope to be back soon I miss posting here.

I was given this by a friend I like it but it's not really my thing I will try to listen to it again though. If I still can't warm to it I'd be happy to send it to a member within the UK when I get out of hospital just let me know if your interested.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. I'll be sending thoughts and prayers your way; I'm looking forward to having you back around here.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Very best wishes from me also.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Best wishes Lenfer and I hope you're back on your feet soon.

...and I hope you're pleasantly surprised by the Bach :wave:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Lenfer, I know you are going to be ok. Just hurry back and let us know how you are doing. I'm sure I am not only speaking for myself when I say that we all miss you and your contributions to this forum.
Please feel better and be well.

Sincerely,
Steve


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Hoping this is just a bump in the road for you, but in any event, I know you'll give that illness a thorough drubbing. Godspeed.


----------



## Theophrastus (Aug 13, 2011)

Get well soon, Lenfer, and then come back here. I've been missing your presence here of late.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Lenfer. 

People come and go from this forum all the time, but we hope you will be able to return soon . 

Kh


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Best wishes Lenfer. Hope you see back on here again soon.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, and I'm rooting for you to beat this thing, whatever it is.
Come back soon.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Best wishes from me too.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Best wishes from me as well. Hospitalization sucks. Spent five days in hospital last year after a heart attack, the longest days of my life.....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Extremely touching. Best wishes, get well soon.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish you all the best and hope you'll be back in shape soon.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Best wishes for a rapid return to health. The Bach CD sounds great, I think you will find it comforting. Come back soon.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Best wishes* & I think you'd do well to keep that J.S. Bach disc, I don't have that one, but I do have some recordings put down by Mr Pinnock and I can't praise him enough. As for the composer, I have been enjoying some of his things recently, and I think you can't go wrong with this guy (maybe given time, as I have taken myself with old J.S.).

Get well soon!...


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. 

I hope you get well soon!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck! Get well soon! I hope everything goes as you wish!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello everyone! I wanted to thank everyone for your comments. I didn't expect to get any messages at all. I only posted as quick way of letting you know I would not be online. It was really heartwarming and I want to thank you all I truly appreciate it.

:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Good to see you posting again Lenfer. Hope you're feeling OK.


----------

